# does my pigeon lack nutrition???



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

okay so, i have a 4 year old mixed Indian fantail pigeon. 
do you think it lacks nutrition???
what can i do to make it healthy???
And also its a very angry bird.
here are some of its pictures

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?uploaded=20&magic_cookie=5608a1051f444d029cfda2d1652202b3


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would say his/her feathers could look better. what are you feeding her and what is she housed in? feathers can get ragged from being kept in a cage that is too small as they rub the feathers against the mesh or bars. Im not sure what kind of products you have where you live so perhaps someone from Aussie land can help you with that..or go shopping at a pet store that carries things for birds.. look around for vitamin and mineral suppliments and try to find a grain pigeon mix for pigeons if you can..or even a dove mix may be fine.


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> I would say his/her feathers could look better. what are you feeding her and what is she housed in? feathers can get ragged from being kept in a cage that is too small as they rub the feathers against the mesh or bars. Im not sure what kind of products you have where you live so perhaps someone from Aussie land can help you with that..or go shopping at a pet store that carries things for birds.. look around for vitamin and mineral suppliments and try to find a grain pigeon mix for pigeons if you can..or even a dove mix may be fine.


I agree with you. Yes the feathers are a bit of concern. She has a fairly large sized cage and she loves mustard seeds, basically she eats that because she loves it.
Anny other helpful ideas??


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeons need protein, like different kinds of dried peas and lentils. You can also add small pop corn, chopped raw peanuts and brown rice. 
Many pigeons like leafy greens and chopped carrots. Feeding her mustard seed is like feeding candy bars to a human.
She also needs grit and calcium with vitamin d3.


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Charis said:


> Pigeons need protein, like different kinds of dried peas and lentils. You can also add small pop corn, chopped raw peanuts and brown rice.
> Many pigeons like leafy greens and chopped carrots. Feeding her mustard seed is like feeding candy bars to a human.
> She also needs grit and calcium with vitamin d3.


Thanks but shes too fussy, i think i have force feed her.Any other options for my pigeon???


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

You can phase out the mustard seeds gradually until they are only a tiny fraction of the seed mix, while providing her a variety of other seeds and grains., She won't eat everything immediately and that's fine because she will with time and when she realizes that that's all she getting. Mustard seeds are extremely fatty, so pigeons love them, but eating only fat will ultimately damage her liver and lead to serious nutritional deficiencies.


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

nycpigeonlady said:


> You can phase out the mustard seeds gradually until they are only a tiny fraction of the seed mix, while providing her a variety of other seeds and grains., She won't eat everything immediately and that's fine because she will with time and when she realizes that that's all she getting. Mustard seeds are extremely fatty, so pigeons love them, but eating only fat will ultimately damage her liver and lead to serious nutritional deficiencies.


 Thanks,a lot nycpigeonlady
By the way does she look healthy to all of you.??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

diva1 said:


> Thanks,a lot nycpigeonlady
> By the way does she look healthy to all of you.??


she looks like she can improve as her feathers are damaged. a picture of her droppings would be good to check the health of you're bird. read up on what good droppings should look like and what bad ones can say about the birds health.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The calcium and vitamins that include vitamin D3 are very important. If she doesn't get enough sun, then she can't utilize the calcium, as she would get the vitamin D3 from the sun. Putting her where the sun shines through a window or window screen won't help, as the rays she needs don't pass through the glass or screening. And as has been mentioned, a varied diet.


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> she looks like she can improve as her feathers are damaged. a picture of her droppings would be good to check the health of you're bird. read up on what good droppings should look like and what bad ones can say about the birds health.


thanks a lot, by the way are there any pigeon foods which can improve her feathers.


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm not sure where in Australia you are, however if you live near a feed store (animal feed/produce store) or pet shop you could ask for some pigeon mix, if you start feeding that, and ensure that you also have a supply of bird grit available, (available at petshops or feed store also), this would help a lot. I would also provide a shallow dish that is big enough for her to have a bath in, just about 5 cm to 8 cm of water would be enough, this may hep the feathers a bit. Is she inside all the time, or does she live outside? Anyway, I'm sure that you love her and will do the best to ensure she is well. Cheers, Ashley


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

meldrew said:


> I'm not sure where in Australia you are, however if you live near a feed store (animal feed/produce store) or pet shop you could ask for some pigeon mix, if you start feeding that, and ensure that you also have a supply of bird grit available, (available at petshops or feed store also), this would help a lot. I would also provide a shallow dish that is big enough for her to have a bath in, just about 5 cm to 8 cm of water would be enough, this may hep the feathers a bit. Is she inside all the time, or does she live outside? Anyway, I'm sure that you love her and will do the best to ensure she is well. Cheers, Ashley


Shes mostly outside but a lot of times, but she prefers sitting/sleeping in her cage, shes moody, so so i always keep her in my room, with the cage door open so that she can come out and do whatever she wants.
Shes my dear pet, i love her so much, so i was a little worried for her.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Giving baths with bath salts, I've heard makes the feathers nice and shiny, but they should be improved from the inside out, so once you switch her to a proper diet, she'll start looking a lot better, but probably not significantly until her next full molt. Remember she needs the right amount (12%-18%) of protein in her diet - it's what feathers are made of. 
Good luck - she looks like a very sweet bird.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*General Nutrition Overlooked*

Make sure you provide a full-spectrum light source for your bird if it is housed indoors. You can buy nutritional supplements that dissolve in water, and you can even sprinkle it on feed. Make sure you feed your pigeon Dove and Pigeon Seed Mix which can be purchased at most pet stores, and of course, online. You should also make sure that you supply High-calcium Grit to aid digestion, additional treats that the pigeon adores such as bread, and chopped fruits, also be sure to provide something that will allow the pigeon to bathe. Such as a bowl filled with water.


----------

